

Hippo in the Chicago River – Any CGI Experts Here? - kg2a3
http://us995.cbslocal.com/2014/09/17/watch-is-there-a-hippo-in-the-chicago-river/

======
JRSD75
No expert, but logic dictates otherwise.

